# Men and Rough Sex



## ocotillo (Oct 17, 2011)

My wife is 6' - 3." When we were younger, high heels and poufier hair made her pretty much my height. Her father was 6' - 8" and an officer in the Strategic Air Command at the height of the Cold War, so she grew up on a steady diet of dirty fighting and 1911 Colt Government Models. 

She's also a biter when she gets really wound up. 

My question to the men is do you mind rough sex? Is it a turn-off if your wife or SO morphs into a wild animal under your touch?


----------



## Quant (Jul 15, 2013)

She tries but gets a good battering for being bad,which makes her love it more.


----------



## FalconKing (Aug 8, 2012)

I like it but sometimes it makes me tired. I need water breaks. Also I need a steady pace to orgasm. If we can sync rhythms it's good. But a lot of the times it's her grinding me and going at her own pace and just becoming possessed. I don't want to say its a turn off that she loses herself. But sometimes I wish she would try to sync with my movements.


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

Ugg no. Rough or dominant women are a huge turn off. I like women who are sweet and submissive.


----------



## HappyGilmore (Jul 20, 2014)

Oh dear...look what I started.


And now, I wish I had a popcorn smiley.


----------



## Quant (Jul 15, 2013)

HappyGilmore said:


> Oh dear...look what I started.
> 
> 
> And now, I wish I had a popcorn smiley.


I will win this debate young lady!


----------



## ocotillo (Oct 17, 2011)

HappyGilmore said:


> Oh dear...look what I started.


..Ask and ye shall receive...


----------



## Shoto1984 (Apr 11, 2009)

I've dated two women who thought it was so sexy to bite me during sex. I'm talking bite hard enough that you check for blood after. A huge turn off and made me angry. I have no interest in combat sex unless its a bit of role play ie rape fantasy. Otherwise I like her submissive where the submission is acknowledged and we both revel in it. submission does not equal a dead fish.


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

Most definitely not a turn-off.


----------



## GettingIt_2 (Apr 12, 2013)

When I fight my husband during sex it's a definite invitation for him to overpower me using any means he chooses. I'm fairly strong, but really have not hope of stopping him from doing whatever he wants.

He doesn't want to participate in a full-on rape fantasy every time, though. He wants me to submit and put my focus on how HE enjoys it rather than forcing him to give it to me the way I enjoy it. 

It's taking some practice, but I think I'm getting better at that. My impulse much of the time, though, is to resist.


----------



## HappyGilmore (Jul 20, 2014)

Quant said:


> I will win this debate young lady!


Not really debating, it's all in good fun.

And "young?" That would be the first time someone has called me that in a long time...


----------



## Quant (Jul 15, 2013)

HappyGilmore said:


> Not really debating, it's all in good fun.
> 
> And "young?" That would be the first time someone has called me that in a long time...


A good assumption with me is to assume I'm teasing.


----------



## ocotillo (Oct 17, 2011)

Shoto1984 said:


> I'm talking bite hard enough that you check for blood after. A huge turn off and made me angry.


Yes. It does nothing for me. At the same time though, it doesn't seem like a huge price to pay either. When she's in that state, it's something to behold.


----------



## murphy5 (May 1, 2014)

just so long as not stiches or casts are needed...hey why not


----------



## richardsharpe (Jul 8, 2014)

Good morning all
Variety is great. I wouldn't want it all the time, but sometimes its fun.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

We have fun with light wrestling, struggle, and him taking the lead. We both favor him being dominant in those moments. If I'm gripping his hair or digging my nails, it's not done consciously to turn him on.


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

ocotillo said:


> My wife is 6' - 3." When we were younger, high heels and poufier hair made her pretty much my height. Her father was 6' - 8" and an officer in the Strategic Air Command at the height of the Cold War, so she grew up on a steady diet of dirty fighting and 1911 Colt Government Models.
> 
> She's also a biter when she gets really wound up.
> 
> My question to the men is do you mind rough sex? Is it a turn-off if your wife or SO morphs into a wild animal under your touch?


My wife , although very feminine, also has a bit of a 
"tomboyish "side in her.
We have " play fight" all the time and sometimes some of it leads to her being aggressive in bed.
I like that.
Sometimes when I tell her that I'm tired she just rolls on top of me and says "_ ok, just lie still , I'll do everything."_
I like that too.

I see no problem in her taking the lead and even being a bit rough sometimes. But I don't think I'll like it if she was that way all the time.

What can I say?
Human beings are complex, and human sexuality , even more complex.


----------



## love=pain (Nov 26, 2012)

They say variety is the spice of life to me it doesn't mean multiple partners it means an ever changing sex life.

Allowing, nurturing her to feed her "wild side" brings a different element to the bedroom and keeps the sex fresh and hot (just like doughnuts Hmmmm doughnuts).
Not sure how rough is too rough drawing blood is definitely a turn off, she's pulled the hair some, playful bite here or there, left some deep scratches which have been tender for a day or so but in the heat of passion it was all super hot.

As long as both people are comfortable or at least fully trust the other then why not explore and have fun.


----------



## DvlsAdvc8 (Feb 15, 2012)

I'm down with it. But I prefer it in a smaller ratio... once in a while. Her overtly acting on her own desire for me in an assertive/aggressive way is very confirming or validating. It keeps me from thinking desire is one sided.


----------



## Blossom Leigh (Mar 27, 2014)

For us, when I am dominant it triggers a raging dominance in H, which I LOVE!! From that point he just takes over, strong as an ox, melting me to the core.


----------



## Jetranger (May 31, 2013)

As per the Ladies and Rough Sex thread, I like an active and enthusiastic participant. One who wants to jump on top and grind, or bite, or guide my movements, or bend over and want to be pounded.


----------

